# Abbreviation of "number"



## Hakro

On the English Only forum there is a question about the correct abbreviation of "number". I'd like to expand the question to all languages: What is the abbreviation of "number" in your language?

English: No - No. - no - no. (number)
Finnish: nro - n (numero)
French: N° (numéro)


----------



## Jana337

Czech: číslo - č.

Jana


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: *núm.* or *n.*


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *'מס*, abbreviation of *מספר* (_mispar_).


----------



## Fernando

Spanish: *núm.* or *nº* (from "número").


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: nr. ("număr")


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *nr.*, from *nummer*.


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek the* αριθμός*_ [arithmós]_is often abbreviated to *αρ.
*E.g. *Αριθμός τηλεφώνου --> Αρ. Τηλ* (Telephone number)


----------



## optimistique

Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian: *nr.*, from *nummer*.


Dutch: same word, same abbreviation


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *n.º*, or with a hyphen under the º, instead of the dot.

P.S. I thought the English abbreviation was *nr.*!


----------



## jazyk

# is also used in English.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian: *nr.*, from *nummer*.


 
Same in Swedish (even same spelling, där ser man hur broderliga vi är!  ). 

robbie


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: Nr. (numurs)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
no. *or *nu.

*_*No*. is much more common._


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Russians, oddly enough, use No.

Go figure.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

So I think both Russian and Turkish borrowed *no *from English, eh?

By the way *N°* is sometimes used in Turkish, which comes from French.


----------



## Kraus

*Italian*: n°


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Nr. (numeris)
Number*s*: Nr.Nr.


----------



## sokol

In German nowadays it is mostly *Nr.* (= 'Nummer') - or at least this is the most common use.

Older *No.* or even *N°* still are used, though.
(Surely from the French one; there's no 'o' at all in the German word for number.)


----------



## Saluton

Russians use the symbol *№*. I don't know if it is used in English or any other languages.


----------



## Nanon

French uses *nº*, normally without caps.
But it is true that the symbol used in Russian comes from the (capitalised) French abbreviation. In a Russian keyboard, *№* is one key.¨I need two keys to type *nº *in French.

Some Latin American countries have adopted the *#*, obviously under the influence of American English.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the word _numero_ is abbreviated *n-ro*.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

In *Welsh*, *Rh* or *rh *(with or without a point)



_*Symffoni Rh 1 yn C* _: Symphony No 1 in C
_*cyf. 9 (rh. 2/3)*_ : vol. 2 (no. 2/3)

though the word for number -- _*rhif*_ -- is so short that it seldom needs abbreviating!

Wynn


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

In *Irish*, *uimh.*


_*Dúiche Uimh. 1*_ : District No. 1
_*Acht na dTithe, 1966 (1966, Uimh. 21)*_ : Housing Act, 1966 (1966, No. 21)
Since it is little shorter than the full word, _*uimhir*_, the abbreviation tends to be found mostly in bilingual texts as a parallelism to the English *no.

* Wynn


----------



## Outsider

Saluton said:


> Russians use the symbol *№*. I don't know if it is used in English or any other languages.


That's the other way to abbreviate the word in Portuguese, that I mentioned earlier! 



Outsider said:


> Portuguese: *n.º*, or with a hyphen under the º, instead of the dot.


Actually, the abbreviation *núm.* is also used in Portuguese.


----------



## blue_jewel

In Filipino:

In our country we're using: No. or # (e.g Telephone No. / Cellphone #: ) but the latter is usually used informally especially in texting.


----------

